# Micromesh help



## mmayo (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been sanding through 400 grit sanding strips followed by the entire set of 9 micromesh pads.  

I think I read somewhere on this site that the first two pads could or should be skipped as they are rougher than 400 grit sanding strips.

Please respond and thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

Mark,
I have a chart from a micromesh package the shows that 
    1500 MM = 400 
    1800 MM = 600
    2400 MM is about 900


----------



## mmayo (Jun 10, 2014)

Great. One one blank after 500 grit sandpaper I skipped the 1500 and all was well. 

Thanks

PS I am riding to Mammoth, Yosemite, Sequoia, Kings Canyon tomorrow and Thursday!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

mmayo said:


> Great. One one blank after 500 grit sandpaper I skipped the 1500 and all was well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS I am riding to Mammoth, Yosemite, Sequoia, Kings Canyon tomorrow and Thursday!



Someday I'll come out and ride it with you! Enjoy and keep the shiny side up!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 10, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Mark,
> I have a chart from a micromesh package the shows that
> 1500 MM = 400
> 1800 MM = 600
> 2400 MM is about 900


Interesting - to the touch the first two pads of micro mesh just don't feel as rough as the 600 grit aluminum oxide paper strips. Also when I use them they don't seem to remove as much wood.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 11, 2014)

Dry sand 150 (if needed) , 240, 320, 400, 600. Then after applying CA finish I run the Micromesh paper or pads (wet) from 1500 to 12000. Some of the pad kist include 300 and 800...I rarely use them..


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 11, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Interesting - to the touch the first two pads of micro mesh just don't feel as rough as the 600 grit aluminum oxide paper strips. Also when I use them they don't seem to remove as much wood.


Cutting speed and scratch pattern are not necessarily related.  Although finer grits _usually_ remove less wood than coarser grits, that is not always the case.  Scratch pattern (grit) is primarily related to grain size, but aggressiveness also depends on the grain material, sharpness, and coating (if any).

For example, I have some 320g silicon carbide paper that is noticeably more aggressive than another 240g aluminum oxide paper.  It cuts quicker even though it has a finer scratch pattern.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 11, 2014)

I have often wondered if I am backing up a step.  I was thinking 1500 Micromesh was equivalent to a 1500 wet/dry paper.  I am using 400 and 600 abranet before starting with the 1500.  Is that not progression?



Sylvanite said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - to the touch the first two pads of micro mesh just don't feel as rough as the 600 grit aluminum oxide paper strips. Also when I use them they don't seem to remove as much wood.
> ...


----------



## MarkD (Jun 11, 2014)

I found the Micro-Mesh Grit Size Conversion Chart online. Here is th link to it:

Micro Mesh Grit Size Conversion Chart


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - to the touch the first two pads of micro mesh just don't feel as rough as the 600 grit aluminum oxide paper strips. Also when I use them they don't seem to remove as much wood.
> ...


I guess I've always known that because I've always preferred some papers over others even though the grit was the same.  I just never gave it any thought.


----------



## studioseven (Jun 23, 2014)

I like to use CA but have also used Micro Mesh followed up with HUT Crystal Polish.

Seven


----------

